# Thinking about getting this horse trailer.



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks decent. If wiring, brakes, breakaways & utility battery are all in good order & as well as structure, but it looks like it's good. Only one thing I see that it is missing is the rubber mats.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Looks decent. If wiring, brakes, breakaways & utility battery are all in good order & as well as structure, but it looks like it's good. Only one thing I see that it is missing is the rubber mats.



The are very nice trailers, I know a few people that have this exact one and they love them and are even better looking in person.

I would probably be getting mats but its really not a must for me.
I would not be using shavings either.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I would recommend getting mats in any trailer you end up getting. The floor will last you MUCH longer.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dressage10135 said:


> I would recommend getting mats in any trailer you end up getting. The floor will last you MUCH longer.


I will def be looking into prices for it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

stall mats and undercoat the snot out of it. May even look at putting rhino type liner material around the bottom two foot of the walls.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I got pricing of mats.
$38 a piece and I would need about three.
I also LOVE rhino liner, I have it in the bed of my truck 
Joe4d: would it not bother the horses if they rubbed up against it?


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

For SURE get mats, thats not even an option in my book. Horses will tear the flooring right up if you don't, not to mention the pee will rot the wood eventually. Oh, and it stinks! 

If anything, putting the rhino liner on the bottom two feet will protect them rather than irritate them. That way if they kick out its not going to be straight hoof to metal but to the liner. Just an added precaution worth looking in to.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, thanks everyone.

I am going out next week sometime to see it in person before I make my final decision.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Mats, get mats even for short trips there good. Trailer looks good too, never seen that shape but oh well.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats the trailer I was going to buy before I got my 2 horse fixer upper. Someone at our barn got one and it's a decent little trailer but my 2 big boys would not fit in it together. Certainly looks well made though and perfectly fine for average sized horses.


----------



## diesel63 (Feb 24, 2012)

Could do with some padding!looks a bit bare and no windows!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am actually going to look at a trailer this Sunday, it needs work like a new paint job and as of right now its a straight load but I think it could be made into a slant load and add a panel in the front to close of a little area for a tack area....thanks to my boyfriend and my fathers mad skills  that def comes in handy.....I will post pictures later so y'all can give me yalls opinion.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay guys honest opinions please! Would this trailer be worth the work?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That hitch scares me, looks rusted out. How rusty is the axels? Seriously, there is too much rust here for my peace of mind.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

waresbear said:


> That hitch scares me, looks rusted out. How rusty is the axels? Seriously, there is too much rust here for my peace of mind.


IDK, these are just pictures the seller sent me....but.....

I decided against it....my heart is just set on the first one (the new one).....I mainly was really just agreeing to go look at this one to make my boyfriend happy because he thinks it smarter to get one cheaper that he and my father can fix up (my father owns his own machine shop and does sheet metal work and my boyfriend does about the same thing both are very skilled welders) I have no doubt they would be able to fix and better anything and everything but I would rather get something that is ready to haul now not something I would have to wait until they found time to fix....I also got a low quote for a paint job from a deputy I work with that does that kind of thing on the side.....but like I said I decided on the new one.....I got excepted for the loan (just to build me some credit) so I will probably be picking it up by the end of this coming week and start hauling with it this weekend  I can not wait! This has been a long time coming, I must say.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well they would still have to get an new hitch & weld it on. Rest of it they could scab wield & paint. I don't like it for the fact it's a straight haul & it's ugly.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Well they would still have to get an new hitch & weld it on. Rest of it they could scab wield & paint. I don't like it for the fact it's a straight haul & it's ugly.


I agree, the plan (if it was worth it) was to build a panel and enclose a small area in the front (just like the new one is) for a tack area.....then make another panel and set it to where it conformed the trailer into a slant load......the older one is the same length and width as the new one so it would have worked but no worries I decided against it.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Well they would still have to get an new hitch & weld it on. Rest of it they could scab wield & paint. I don't like it for the fact it's a straight haul & it's ugly.


Ahhhh an honest opinion!

Tell us how you really feel Waresbear!

This reminds me of the ugly truck commercial that ran a few years back...LOL


----------

